# رسالة تحذيرية من حكومة أبوطبي ( شركة أبوظبي للتوزيع ) المخاطر الصحية أثناء القيادة



## رمزة الزبير (20 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## sayed00 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوانى

الرسالة لم تصدر عن المصدر و فيها اخطاء

فقط لزم التنوية


----------



## hhmdan (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Foad Masarwa (21 يونيو 2011)

:28:


----------

